# 20" rims help



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I wasn't aware BMW had either the 5x105 pattern or the 5X115 pattern of the Diesel in the USA....or the other pattern used outside the USA as I thought BMW used a 5x120 pattern. Never mind offsets.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

In a word, NO.

BMW wheels will not fit a Cruze. Not without a lot of custom hubs, machine work, etc.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I thought BMW used a 5x120 pattern. Never mind offsets.


Every BMW I'm aware of uses 5x120. Most have 5-10mm shallower offsets than the Cruze, 32-37mm vs 42mm for the Cruze.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

CUKIO34 said:


> So do some bmw rims fit the cruze?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are aro replicas only available in South America. 20" wheels will fit if you get the right width and offset. I have a set of 20x7.5 +38 that don't rub even on eibachs. (Also for sale). I've recently went with a 20x8.5 +40 with no problems either.


----------



## CUKIO34 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tavillain said:


> Those are aro replicas only available in South America. 20" wheels will fit if you get the right width and offset. I have a set of 20x7.5 +38 that don't rub even on eibachs. (Also for sale). I've recently went with a 20x8.5 +40 with no problems either.
> View attachment 130297


put some more pics up. thats pretty much what im looking for. does the 20x8.5 poke out a little more?


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

CUKIO34 said:


> put some more pics up. thats pretty much what im looking for. does the 20x8.5 poke out a little more?


These are the 7.5 width pictured. I don't have many pictures of them on the car because I only had these on for less then 2 months then took off for winter. Next pic is before the Eibachs. 

The 8.5 I have for next summer don't poke at all. You'd need a +30mm offset to get poke. Mine sit flush. I do have spacers ready to go though.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Most BMW wheels are staggered. I don't see 20" or 5x120 being an issue. Thats what DDMWorks adapters are for.

But a 9.5" wide wheel might end the fun.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The problem with adapters is they are thick. The thinnest ones I've seen are 3/4", so that's the same as subtracting 19mm of offset from the wheel... an et42 Cruze wheel becomes an et23. A typical 3-Series BMW wheel has 32-37mm offset, so with a 3/4" adapter that range goes to et13-18. That's ghetto poke!

There was a member selling a set of American Racing wheels and adapters a while back. His setup worked because the wheels were only 7" wide and had a high starting offset, and his tires were only 205 or 215, can't remember. He claimed they were very flush, so a similar adapter with an 8" wide wheel would poke a whole 1/2"'more for a given offset.


----------

